# blackout raise temp of tank??



## jaycat (2 Aug 2008)

Hi,

reading some posts about blackout, if I wrap the tank in bin liners and blanket, will that nt raise the temp inside the tank?
Already at 28-30 as flat is hot.

Advice needed please, thanks,


----------



## PM (2 Aug 2008)

Water will naturally be a couple of degrees C below room temp.

So there won't be any lights on it heating it up (obviously), so just turn your heater off if the rooms that hot.  Or just set the thermostat.

It ain't gonna heat up without a heat source


----------



## spaldingaquatics (2 Aug 2008)

In the example Jaycat set would the heat source not be the room temp?  

in this case 30c, so if the tank is naturally a couple of degrees below room temp then that's not too bad, but he was saying would wrapping the tank up not increase the temp of the tank?, 

so I suppose with the heat not being able to escape from the tank then yes it would heat up to 30c.?

I may be wrong


----------



## PM (2 Aug 2008)

Water will stay cooler anyway I reckon, but if you're gonna do a blackout you're gonna do a blackout right?

Maybe get an airline in there?

Personally I won't do blackouts anyway, i hate the idea.


----------



## spaldingaquatics (2 Aug 2008)

agreed


----------



## jaycat (2 Aug 2008)

Ok if you are saying don't do blackout, what would you do?

Thanks, my other post gives all my stats.

Jackie


----------



## PM (2 Aug 2008)

What is the problem - what type of algae etc etc

EDIT: Link me the thread for your stats / info?


----------



## jaycat (2 Aug 2008)

I have a 75l 30" aquarium with amazon swords, 6 mini amazons, hair grass, ludwigia, wendtti, java fern, tall hydro plants. I'd say about 50% of my substrate is now covered. Beginning to have slight problem with BGA on the leaves of Wendti and Ludwigia.

Lights are one 18w daylite with reflector on for 12 hours. I add 1ml of TNT+ every other day. Prune every other week, water change every 2 weeks. No co2 as only have ladder system, and not convinced it's necessary. 

Substrate sand with tetra soil under.

Stats:

gh more than 16 eg. off my scale!
kh 15
ph 7.6
amonia 0
nitrite 0
nitrate 20

21 small fish at moment in there. Tetras, corys and Ottos.

Internal filter with flow pointing out into tank and an airstone.

Going to do water change tomorrow and prune, should I then do 3 day blackout?

Ideas appreciated. One suggestion was not enough filter, so I can add a fluval 1 if necessary.

not that bad at mo, so I can try other things first. Have no co2 in at mo, but do have diy canister ladder co2 system if you think it's needed. thanks Jackie


----------



## PM (2 Aug 2008)

Well BGA is due to either low Phosphorus, low flow rate or bad maintainence - dirty filter etc.

I have been through hell and back with it.  I just cleaned up well, dosed double EI rates, and got as much flow from my filter as possible - shortening hose etc.

You just have to keep on top of it.  Also if you get some Seachem Excel, switch off the filter, and squirt some woth a syringe at it, leave it for maybe 30 mins, it ill completely kill it.  They just syphon out a day or two later what you can.

This is why high flow, high nutrients route is the best option (oh and high CO2) cos you dont have as much of a problem with it.

I still get a little BGA on some stems in one corner but I just syphon it off! Hope that helps maybe??

I'm no pro by any means - just learning


----------



## jaycat (2 Aug 2008)

see I put bag of granules in to remove phosphates from water. Advice from lfs.

Think I'll have good clean out tomorrow just not sure whether to add co2 or not, not sure i have enough plants yet!

Thanks for your help. Jackie


----------



## ceg4048 (2 Aug 2008)

Actually BGA is a nitrate issue, however, low phosphates do attenuate nitrate uptake. The number of plants in the tank should have no bearing on your decision to add CO2. Co2 should not be treated casually. Either you intend to have an injected tank and the added complications or you decide on a low tech tank without injection. If you decide to inject then you should be serious and should do it properly.

Also, stop testing your water for nitrates or anything else. I doubt your nitrates are 20ppm otherwise you probably wouldn't have BGA. Your test results are suspect and can cause you to make bad decisions. Up your dosage until the BGA goes away.

Cheers,


----------



## jaycat (2 Aug 2008)

thanks up the dosage of what?


----------



## PM (3 Aug 2008)

fertilizers


----------



## jaycat (3 Aug 2008)

ah ok will do!


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (3 Aug 2008)

blackouts are an extremely effective way of resetting an algae issue... but as the others have already said, dont forget to solve the cause of the algae issue or itll just reoccur.

blackouts wont solve your algae issues, but they will give you a clean slate to start over... ONCE youve fixed the problem.


----------



## Dave Spencer (3 Aug 2008)

I noticed PM and Spaldingaquatics have something against black outs. I was wondering what that is?

Dave.


----------



## PM (3 Aug 2008)

It's not natural, and it scares me!

I just don't like the idea, and I love my fishes too much!   

not for me.


----------



## spaldingaquatics (3 Aug 2008)

Personal choice.   

The same as I refuse to clean any filter media with tap water. I'm sure it's been proved that it has no harm but I'm set in my ways with methods that have always worked for my setups.

I have nothing as against blackouts Dave, I just wouldn't use that method by choice as the idea doesn't appeal to me. There is no real logic behind my opinion, I didn't say it was right or wrong, just not for me.


----------

